# Any point in cancelling Ryanair flights?



## putsch (24 Apr 2012)

Hi

Unable to travel on ryanair flights I've booked for later this week due to relative's illness. Is there any point in cancelling? any chance of getting back any of the fees/taxes?


----------



## Purple (24 Apr 2012)

Use your travel insurance


----------



## WindUp (24 Apr 2012)

they should refund you the taxes if you don't fly...not sure if you need to cancel though


----------



## Leper (25 Apr 2012)

It would make sense to cancel as perhaps the flight is booked out and somebody else can travel.  I know, Ryanair gains again, but perhaps the seats are needed urgently?

You can claim for refund of taxes etc, but Ryanair charges for this service and it probably is not worth your while.  

But, back to your original question - yes, you should cancel.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (25 Apr 2012)

Ryanair don't want to know - 

I don't think you can cancel a booking on the website so I think you'd have to call their premium rate number to actually make the cancellation ... and even then they mightn't care.

Either way you won't get any cash back

While it might be nice to cancel it so they could sell the seat to someone else I wouldn't put yourself out to do so !   (If you really want to you can have a look and see what price they're selling the seats on the flight you booked - unless they're selling them for more than €250 one way the flight probably isn't anything approaching full)


----------



## Ray_Con (25 Apr 2012)

hhhmmmm .... so you've to ring a premium rate number to cancel (which will cost you a small fortune) and you'll get no refund ....

... then Ryanair can re-sell those seats .... so they make a profit on your phonecall and a profit on your seats

why bother ?


----------



## putsch (25 Apr 2012)

Thanks lads - time is now past and I didn't get to do anything about it cos v busy due to the illness that is the reason I'm not travelling -  but I certainly wasn't going to incur additional charges! That'd be insult to injury - no holiday, flights paid for and extra charges?


----------



## Purple (26 Apr 2012)

looking2011 said:


> Another Ryanair one, my 2 small children want to bring their Huggle Buddies, one each on a Ryanair flight. Sample here http://www.pitch.tv/unicorn.aspx They open out to a pillow/cushion so are a little bulky. Would Ryanair insist on these being put into the carry on bags?



Yep


----------

